# deda 29'er chainstays, new vs. old



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

was it Walt that posted the pic comparing the new chainstays with the old ones? Don't remember the thread. 

Joe B says he isn't going to have the new ones back in stock until February, but he has some of the old ones. I am building a frame with a little bit longer rear end, and I just want to reassure myself that I will be happy with the old style.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't used the new shape, but I've used at least 25 pairs of the old ....they had the best out of the box bend going for awhile.
Don't know what you need to make you happy, but I can tell you you can get plenty of clearance for a 2.1" tire with the factory bends if you keep them longer than 435-440.

Edit:we're talking about the S bend stays, right?


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

yes, S-bend. Someone posted a picture, I can't remember where/what thread


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*I posted the pic*

Here it is again. The "old" style will work (for me, for ~70mm of tire clearance) down to about 42cm length on a 29er. To go shorter than that with lots of tire clearance the new style is better but requires chainline shenanigans.

-Walt


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

I got mine from Ceeway back in july, but I didn't know that they were the "new" style. I ordered just 29er Deda stays.

Walt, what do you think is there need for the chainline shenanigans with XX1 156q 32t cranks and 425mm chainstay length?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Depends*

You should draw it up, and then you should model it with the real parts in hand to make sure your drawing is right, because I'm not looking over your shoulder so I can't tell you if what you're planning will work or not.

The XX1 is 47.5 chainline, which is a little on the narrow side by modern (ie Shimano 50mm) standards, so depending on how much tire clearance you want, you may need to move things around. Off the top of my head I would say that 425mm is fine with decent tire clearance and enough room for the ring with either the newer or older Deda stays, but you should trust your own drawing/thinking/work, not my guesses.

-Walt



J_K said:


> I got mine from Ceeway back in july, but I didn't know that they were the "new" style. I ordered just 29er Deda stays.
> 
> Walt, what do you think is there need for the chainline shenanigans with XX1 156q 32t cranks and 425mm chainstay length?


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey walt, those look different. Is the bendier one the newer one?


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

new style is bendier. 

Thanks for the picture Walt.


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Walt.

I will definitely draw it up once I get the crankset.

How these seatstays look, is there any updates from the older models?



Walt said:


> You should draw it up, and then you should model it with the real parts in hand to make sure your drawing is right, because I'm not looking over your shoulder so I can't tell you if what you're planning will work or not.
> 
> The XX1 is 47.5 chainline, which is a little on the narrow side by modern (ie Shimano 50mm) standards, so depending on how much tire clearance you want, you may need to move things around. Off the top of my head I would say that 425mm is fine with decent tire clearance and enough room for the ring with either the newer or older Deda stays, but you should trust your own drawing/thinking/work, not my guesses.
> 
> -Walt


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Only problem I've seen with the old style is length. From the center of the tire bend to the dropout they're a little short. Fine if your using a plate style dropout. But if your using hooded breezer style drop they come up short.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I have never used any pre-bent seatstays so I can't tell you anything about them.


----------



## cable_actuated (Jun 7, 2012)

*New Nova 29er Stays*

Sorry to hijack the thread, but since we're on the topic of new versus old chainstays, has anyone picked up a pair of the new Nova 29er s-bend chainstays? I'm about the crimp the hell out of a pair of the old style s-bends to get the clearance I need for a 2.3" 29er at 430mm.

NOVA MTB 29er S-BEND 24mm OVAL x 465mm :: S-BEND :: MTB CHAINSTAYS :: CHAINSTAYS :: TUBES STEEL :: Nova Cycles Supply Inc.

They clearly moved the bend and lengthened the stays, but they still don't look anywhere near as curvy as other brands. I'm going to call and get the specs, but does anyone have an opinion on these? I'm making an order with Nova soon and I'm trying to decide whether to wait for a new pair of stays to come in for my current build.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

*How about a drawing?*

Does anyone have CAD work for the Deda stays a photo is nice but what are the actual specs for the stays?


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

febikes said:


> Does anyone have CAD work for the Deda stays a photo is nice but what are the actual specs for the stays?


,

No CAD-drawings, but I got this drawing from the Dedacciai.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweet that is perfect thanks!


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

FYI I just talked to Joe B, he's got the Deddiccaiccai 9er Sero Uno stuff back in stock. 

"Innavoice is a innabox, you like'a da tubeset, send me a check right away........Or Im'a gonna come up a to Fargo and a geet it!"

That phone call might be the high point of things for a few days.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Good to know, G-reg. Subscribing to thread...


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

G-reg said:


> "Innavoice is a innabox, you like'a da tubeset, send me a check right away........Or Im'a gonna come up a to Fargo and a geet it!"
> 
> That phone call might be the high point of things for a few days.


Joe is the best huh? My first conversation went exactly the same way.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks for the update


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

J_K said:


> ,
> 
> No CAD-drawings, but I got this drawing from the Dedacciai.


Don't know where you got that, but it is much appreciated. My download only has dimensions on the side view; none on the all-important top view.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

They rock. 
I bought 20 pairs. 
- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered a pair from Joe over the phone a couple days ago. I hardly had to tell him what I wanted. He must be selling a boatload of these. And since I'm in Golden CO and he'll be at NAHBS next week, he "threatened" me if I don't pay the invoice promptly. What a character. I'll be at NAHBS, so I'll make a point of stopping at the Columbus booth to meet him. Maybe even drop off the check in person.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I ordered a few pairs. No threats though. I don't think I'm alone in my surprise at Joe's appearance after talking to him on the phone.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

"At's not a prebent chain stay.... This is a prebent chain stay." (Crocodile Dundee voice) 

The Nova 9er stay on the right for reference.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*The bend is great*

They are a lot of fun. 29er with 400mm chainstays (nickname "Stupidmobile") that I made for myself recently with these stays:

















-Walt


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

are they bent enough for a fatbike?


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

unterhausen said:


> are they bent enough for a fatbike?


That all depends on...well, everything. But in general they would work fine, you run into problems with drivetrain/tire clearance before you really start testing out the limits of chanstay clearances.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Purely for fatbike reference;

My .750 round stays use a 27* angle to achieve roughly 10mm clearance per side. Lots of room, no crimp. An ovalized stay would obviously be better in that regard.


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, it sounds like Joe is out of these for at least another two weeks. Is there any chance someone would be willing to sell me a pair before then? 
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

J_K said:


> ,
> 
> No CAD-drawings, but I got this drawing from the Dedacciai.


Weird, the attachment is gone and it's only been a few months. Could you post it again please sir? This forum is getting more and more difficult to use when all the information keeps disappearing.

FWIW, I'm going to try to make a solid model of these and export it as a STP file.


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

Sure, I can post it again.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

J_K said:


> Sure, I can post it again.


Thanks, man. I've got some on the way (well, sort of, when Joe gets them they'll be on the way). I'll see if I can get this modeled without crashing my CAD system. It has problems with some of this lofting along a guide curve. Perhaps I'll just make them solid and shell it out to 1mm and pretend that the butt is there.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

jay_ntwr said:


> Thanks, man. I've got some on the way (well, sort of, when Joe gets them they'll be on the way). I'll see if I can get this modeled without crashing my CAD system. It has problems with some of this lofting along a guide curve. Perhaps I'll just make them solid and shell it out to 1mm and pretend that the butt is there.


I ordered 20 pairs from Joe to speed things up.

Also, Lon @ Nova sent me a sample of his new 29er stay - real nice, lots of clearance, about a 26* bend.

- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

coconinocycles said:


> I ordered 20 pairs from Joe to speed things up.
> 
> Also, Lon @ Nova sent me a sample of his new 29er stay - real nice, lots of clearance, about a 26* bend.
> 
> - Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


Awesome, Steve! He give you any indication of when we might see them?

I was wondering about Lon's too. I was going to order a pair of those just in case I didn't Joe's in time. Good to hear that they are nice. That is still my plan B but I'm certainly not as afraid of it as I was.

As far as modeling the stay, I did use the print to generate something. Unfortunately, the print doesn't show where it transitions from elliptical to round so I just guessed that it's about 60mm after the 26 degree bend after looking at a frame I did with those stays. I also couldn't easily get the tapered wall in the model (probably could have done it if I'd really been patient but I wasn't going to make this an all day project) so I just shelled the whole thing to have a 1mm wall thickness throughout the part (comes in at 216g in the CAD system made of 4130 so I bet that's not more than 10% off actual). So, I have a STEP 203 file of these stays modeled if anyone wants it (as well as the native Alibre Design file). PM me your email address if you'd like it and I'll send it to you.


----------



## DSaul (Dec 13, 2012)

For what its worth, Kirk Pacenti has them in stock at BikeLugs.com


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

jay_ntwr said:


> I also couldn't easily get the tapered wall in the model (probably could have done it if I'd really been patient but I wasn't going to make this an all day project) so I just shelled the whole thing to have a 1mm wall thickness throughout the part (comes in at 216g in the CAD system made of 4130 so I bet that's not more than 10% off actual).


I got pair of them yesterday, they were 207g and 206g.

Ceeway stocks them too, if someone in Europe needs them.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

J_K said:


> I got pair of them yesterday, they were 207g and 206g.
> 
> Ceeway stocks them too, if someone in Europe needs them.


Hey, good to know. I'm glad I didn't add the taper in then just to sneak out 10 grams/stay. I've responded with the STEP file to the folks that PM'd me. If you haven't gotten it, check your spam folder or ping me again.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had the print of the seat stays too. I was going to model it as well but I can probably just measure them and come put with something pretty close unless someone has it. Of course, I'd share the STEP file for anyone that wanted it too.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

bam:

Steel

(I think that's 2014. Dunno if anything's different for 2013)


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Weird, that doesn't show the bend radii or where they are. It's even stranger that the chainstay doesn't show them when the print posted the other day does.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

jay_ntwr said:


> Awesome, Steve! He give you any indication of when we might see them?


He shipped mine a couple days ago.
- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------

